# how to run an .exe file on linux



## redeyedtillidie (Jan 21, 2010)

i dont seem to be able to open any programs with an exe extension? r they not compatible with linux or do i need to use something to run them?


----------



## SirGeeO (Feb 14, 2010)

Telling by your OS listed, you are fairly new. How about trying a program called Wine.


> http://www.winehq.org/


----------



## wmorri (May 29, 2008)

Hi,

I agress with SirGeeO. I would like to know what program you are trying to run, too.

Cheers!


----------



## Done_Fishin (Oct 10, 2006)

.exe files are incompatible with linux unless an intermediate program (wine) is used to "translate" between the .exe & the distro. Not all windows applications can be run using wine.


----------



## SirGeeO (Feb 14, 2010)

^thanks for that as well...forgot to point that out. Especially for multimedia (ex: FL Studio)...the audio-drivers could be a pain if you don't know what you're doing. Good Luck anyhow!


----------



## mytech7 (Feb 2, 2010)

Hey All,
If you're new to the world of Linux operating systems and tried to run an .exe file, then follow the guide line I describe bellow. 

• Visit the WineHQ web page to download free software to get started. On the main page, click on the "Downloads" link. Then click on the link for your specific version of Linux, for example "Ubuntu" or "RedHat."
• Follow the on-screen setup, and install directions for WineHQ. Each install will vary slightly since Linux operating systems follow their own installation processes.
• Double-click on the installer file. Follow the on-screen directions to install. If the installer file does not launch, open a "Terminal Windows" and type in the file directory; for example "cd ~/Desktop" followed by "Wine fileinstall.exe" where "fileinstall.exe" is replaced by the file name.
• Run the .exe file either by going to "Applications," then "Wine" followed by the "Programs menu," where you should be able to click on the file. Or open a terminal window and at the files directory,type "Wine filename.exe" where "filename.exe" is the name of the file you want to launch.

Thanks,
James


----------

